# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ενδιαφέρουσα ημερίδα του ebusinessforum

## dti

*Πηγή: Ebusiness Forum*

[03/05/2004] Ημερίδα με θέμα: _Ο ρόλος των ευέλικτων ασυρματικών δικτύων στην Επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα_ 

Το e-business forum, στα πλαίσια της Ομάδας Εργασίας ΣΤ-2 οργανώνεi την Δευτέρα 3 Μαίου, 9:30 π.μ., ημερίδα στο Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο με σκοπό την τόνωση ζήτησης και την μεγαλύτερη δραστηριοποίηση εταιριών και φορέων στη χρήση ασύρματων δικτύων. 

Η ημερίδα θα γίνει στο αμφιθέατρο Αντωνιάδου, Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο (Πατησίων 76).

Κείμενο εργασίας πρώτης ανοικτής συνάντησης..

----------


## ysam

> "Ο ρόλος των ευέλικτων ασυρματικών δικτύων στην Επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα" μόνο κακό μπόρεί να μας κάνει.


Μα τι άλλο θα δουν τα ματάκια μου!!! Τι εννοείς τώρα με αυτό?

-Γιάννης

----------


## dti

Αρκετά από τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα δεν έχουν σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Αναμένω κάποιον moderator να κάνει το αυτονόητο.
Μετά μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε με το τί έγινε στη χθεσινή ημερίδα.

----------


## paravoid

Ως συγγραφέας μέρους των άσχετων μηνυμάτων, συμφωνώ και εγώ να φύγουν.

----------


## racer

Χμ, τα έδιοξα αλλα ένα μου ξέφυγε, sowly  :: 

Τα πήγα εδώ

----------


## dti

Εδώ μπορείτε να βρείτε όλες τις παρουσιάσεις που έγιναν στο πλαίσιο της ημερίδας καθώς επίσης και τα πρακτικά από τις επιμέρους συναντήσεις που είχαν οι υπεύθυνοι της Ομάδας ΣΤ2 με όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς.

Για συντομία μερικά απευθείας links:

Αλφαβητάρι του Wi-Fi
Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών
Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Θεσσαλονίκης και συνεργασία με Δημόσιους και Ιδιωτικούς φορείς

----------


## dti

*Πηγή: e-Βusiness Forum*


Η ομάδα εργασίας ΣΤ2 σε συνεργασία με το Ebusiness Forum διοργανώνει την Παρασκευή 18/06/2004, απολογιστική ημερίδα με θέμα: "Συμπεράσματα για το ρόλο των ευέλικτων ασυρματικών δικτύων στην Επιχειρηματική Δραστηριότητα". 

Πρόγραμμα ημερίδας.

----------


## lambrosk

Θα πρότεινα τα εξής 2:
ή να μαζευτούν 10 ατομα αντιπροσωπευτικά και να πάνε εκπροσωπόντας τις απόψεις του AWMN.
ή να μαζευτούν αρκετοί δείχνοντας έτσι την κινητοποίηση μας

----------


## papashark

> Θα πρότεινα τα εξής 2:
> ή να μαζευτούν 10 ατομα αντιπροσωπευτικά και να πάνε εκπροσωπόντας τις απόψεις του AWMN.
> ή να μαζευτούν αρκετοί δείχνοντας έτσι την κινητοποίηση μας


Για να μην στεναχωρηθεί ο κύριος Σαρτζετάκης που το awmn τους έχει γραμμένους.......

LambrosK, βαδίζεις σε επικύνδινα μονοπάτια, *ποιές είναι οι απόψεις του AWMN ?*

Συνήθως πριν συμμετάσχεις σε μια τέτοια ιστορία, έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει τους στόχους σου, την στρατιγική σου, και την πολιτική σου. Πλην όμως εδώ βαδίζουμε στα τυφλά, απλά για να βαδίζουμε, συμμετάσχουμε για να λέμε ότι συμμετάσχαμε....

----------


## sotiris

> LambrosK, βαδίζεις σε επικύνδινα μονοπάτια, *ποιές είναι οι απόψεις του AWMN ?*
> ....


Αυτό είναι και το σημείο κλειδί της φαγωμάρας των τελευταίων μηνών.

Δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει (αλλά εάν υπάρχει προσωπικά δεν το έχω καταλάβει), ένα ξεκαθάρισμα στους στόχους του awmn,μια μεσοπροσθεσμη στρατηγική πολιτικής....τελος παντων πιστεύω ότι λειτουργούμε σαν όχλος και όχι σαν οργανωμένη ομάδα.

lambrosk,έχεις σκεφτεί να πάνε 20-30 άτομα εκεί και να αρχίσουν την αποδοκιμασία στην ΚτΠ,ΕΕΤΤ και ΥΜΕ,ζητώντας τεκμηριωμένα λύσεις στα προβλήματα,παραθετωντας στοιχεία για τα στραβά που γίνονται,αδειαζοντας χαλαρα όλους τους τιτλούχους των φορέων,στελνοντας εμαιλ σε διαφορους φορεις στην ευρωπαικη κοινοτητα δειχνωντας την ανικανοτητα των ελληνικων υπηρεσιων στην διαχειριση των κοινοτητων προγραμματων,στην σπαταλη του κοινοτικου χρηματος και στην βοηθεια των δικων μας "παιδιων" ?

----------


## papashark

> Δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει (αλλά εάν υπάρχει προσωπικά δεν το έχω καταλάβει), ένα ξεκαθάρισμα στους στόχους του awmn,μια μεσοπροσθεσμη στρατηγική πολιτικής....τέλος παντων πιστεύω ότι λειτουργούμε σαν όχλος και όχι σαν οργανωμένη ομάδα.


Ενώ θα έπρεπε όχι μόνο να την δεις, όχι μόνο να είσαι ενήμερος γι' αυτήν ώστε να την εφαρμόζεις, αλλά και θα έπρεπε να είχες συμφωνήσει/ ψηφίσει, ή να είχες παραμείνει ως μειοψηφία. 

Εδώ απλά ο καθένας ακολουθεί τον δρόμο που επιθυμεί, με αποτέλεσμα η όποια δύναμη που ευαγγελείτε συχνά εδώ μέσα λόγο μεγέθους, να χάνετε λόγο παντελής έλλειψης σχεδίου, καθότι υπάρχουν μονάχα προσωπικά οράματα....




> lambrosk,έχεις σκεφτεί να πάνε 20-30 άτομα εκεί και να αρχίσουν την αποδοκιμασία στην ΚτΠ,ΕΕΤΤ και ΥΜΕ,ζητώντας τεκμηριωμένα λύσεις στα προβλήματα,παραθετωντας στοιχεία για τα στραβά που γίνονται,αδειαζοντας χαλαρα όλους τους τιτλούχους των φορέων,στελνοντας εμαιλ σε διαφορους φορεις στην ευρωπαικη κοινοτητα δειχνωντας την ανικανοτητα των ελληνικων υπηρεσιων στην διαχειριση των κοινοτητων προγραμματων,στην σπαταλη του κοινοτικου χρηματος και στην βοηθεια των δικων μας "παιδιων" ?


Όμως αντιθέτως, την μία και μοναδική φορά που βρέθηκε δημοσίως το awmn απέναντι στην ΕΕΤΤ, δεν χάσαμε την ευκαιρία να ευχαριστήσουμε (!) δημοσίως την ΕΕΤΤ για την βοήθεια που μας έχει προσφέρει (?) και να αναφέρουμε ότι δεν χρειαζόμαστε τίποτα άλλο (!!!)......

Όταν το καταστατικό έλεγε ότι ο _ΑΜΔΑ ίσταται μακράν της πολιτικής_ δεν εννοούσε ότι δεν πρέπει να έχει την δική του…..

----------


## lambrosk

Γαμώτο και μόλις πατησα υποβολή σκέφτηκα ότι μήπως ήταν βιαστικο και αψυχολόγητο το ποστ μου...και φαντάστηκα ότι θα δημιουργούσε παραφράσεις.




> Πλην όμως εδώ βαδίζουμε στα τυφλά, απλά για να βαδίζουμε, συμμετάσχουμε για να λέμε ότι συμμετάσχαμε....


Ναι αλλά ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ πάντα περιμένει να δει τι θα πει ο άλλος για να του το παίξει έξυπνος...  ::  





> lambrosk,έχεις σκεφτεί να πάνε 20-30 άτομα εκεί και να αρχίσουν την αποδοκιμασία στην ΚτΠ,ΕΕΤΤ και ΥΜΕ,ζητώντας τεκμηριωμένα λύσεις στα προβλήματα,παραθετωντας στοιχεία για τα στραβά που γίνονται,αδειαζοντας χαλαρα όλους τους τιτλούχους των φορέων,στελνοντας εμαιλ σε διαφορους φορεις στην ευρωπαικη κοινοτητα δειχνωντας την ανικανοτητα των ελληνικων υπηρεσιων στην διαχειριση των κοινοτητων προγραμματων,στην σπαταλη του κοινοτικου χρηματος και στην βοηθεια των δικων μας "παιδιων" ?


Προσπαθώ να μην φαντάζομαι....  ::

----------


## papashark

Από το ένα άκρο (της υπέρμετρης φαντασίας) στο άλλο (προσπαθώ να μην φαντάζομαι).....



_Έτσι απλά, "Xωρίς πρόγραμμα"...

Μαρία Ρεζάν_

Λές να το κάνω την νέα μου υπογραφή ?

----------


## MAuVE

> θέμα: "Συμπεράσματα για το ρόλο των ευέλικτων ασυρματικών δικτύων στην Επιχειρηματική Δραστηριότητα"


Και το να μην έχω πάρει τόσο καιρό πρέφα ότι το awmn είναι πρωτίστως "ευέλικτο", δεν πολυπειράζει (ίσως στο "ευέλικτο" να μας εντάσσει η σύνδεση με τον Περαιά που ακολουθεί τα κύματα του Σαρωνικού).

Αλλά το ότι το awmn αποτελεί "Επιχειρηματική Δραστηριότητα", το φυσάω και δεν κρυώνει. 
Τόσο καιρό έχω κόμβο και ούτε ένα δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών δεν έχω κόψει. 
Αισθάνομαι σαν την πόρνη που αυτοκτόνησε, όταν έμαθε ότι οι συναδέλφισες της πληρώνονται.

Πρέπει να πάμε μαζικά, να κόψουμε και κανένα δελτίο.

Επωνυμία, διεύθυνση, τηλέφωνο, ΑΦΜ και ΔΟΥ του πελάτη, ποιός θα μας δώσει ;

----------


## dti

Αγαπητέ MAuVE, 

Το awmn ΔΕΝ αποτελεί "Επιχειρηματική Δραστηριότητα", όπως δεν είναι και οι υπόλοιπες ασύρματες κοινότητες (Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Ηράκλειο) που επίσης πήραν μέρος σ΄αυτή τη δημόσια διαβούλευση και εξέφρασαν ήδη τις απόψεις τους.

Ας σταματήσει επιτέλους αυτή η μικροπολιτική σκοπιμότητα. Η καραμέλα έλιωσε...
Ας δούμε πώς μπορούμε από κοινού να προβάλουμε αυτά που μας ενδιαφέρουν και μας ενώνουν.
Οποιος θέλει να συνεισφέρει *θετικά* προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, ας γράψει κάποιο κείμενο με τις προτάσεις του και ευχαρίστως να τις μεταφέρουμε στους συντονιστές της Ομάδας ΣΤ2 του ebusiness forum, προκειμένου να συμπεριληφθούν στα τελικά κείμενα με τις προτάσεις που θα υιοθετήσει η Ομάδα Εργασίας.
Οσοι από την άλλη πλευρά αρέσκονται σε στείρα κριτική και από απόσταση ασφαλείας, ας σκεφθούν αν με αυτό τον τρόπο βοηθούν το awmn ή προβάλουν τελικά το εγώ τους.

Αλήθεια έκανε τον κόπο κανείς από τους κατακρίνοντες να δει τις παρουσιάσεις της προηγούμενης ημερίδας; 

Το οτι το awmn αναφέρεται σαν καλή πρακτική από τρίτους (όχι από μας ή από την ΚτΠ) δεν σας ενδιαφέρει;

Το οτι συμμετέχοντας, μπορούμε να διαμορφώσουμε με τις θέσεις μας τη γενικότερη κατάσταση δεν σας αρέσει;

Μήπως αν αφήναμε τις εταιρείες και τις ρυθμιστικές αρχές "να κάνουν παιχνίδι" και στις ελεύθερες μπάντες θα σας ικανοποιούσε;

Τελικά με τη στάση σας τίνος τα συμφέροντα εξυπηρετείτε;

----------


## papashark

Εγώ πάντως εκτός από τα συμφέροντα του ΥΕΘΑ, έχω και τα προσωπικά μου συμφέροντα, όπως εννοήσες με την μπιχτή σου σε άλλο τόπικ.

Ο MAuVE από ότι ξέρω έχει συμφέροντα με την μοσσάντ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πω  ::  


Εσύ με την δική σου στάση έχεις καταλάβει ποιανού συμφέροντα εξυπηρετείς ?

Γιατί νομίζεις ότι τραβάγανε τα μαλιά τους από την ΚτΠ μετά την ομιλία σου στην ημερίδα, (που δεν έκανες καν τον κόπο να ποστάρεις ένα αντίγραφο να ξέρουμε τι είπες) Η' μήπως δεν ξέρεις ότι δυσαρεστήθηκαν από τις θέσεις που ανάπτυξες ?


Όσο αναφορά το σχόλιο για το εάν θα αφήνατε τις εταιρείες και τις ρυθμιστικές αρχές να κάνουν παιχνίδι και στις ελεύθερες μπάντες, να σου θυμίσω ότι οι ρυθμιστικές αρχές κάνουν παιχνίδι σε όλες τις μπάντες, και εσύ/εσείς δεν ασχολείστε με τις ρυθμιστικές αρχές, αλλά με την ΚτΠ.

Ρυθμιστική αρχή είναι η ΕΕΤΤ που την έχετε γραμμένη στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων σας (ούτε το τηλέφωνο της δεν είχατε).....

----------


## papashark

Κριμα πάντως που πηγαίνει και αυτό για flame.

Είναι γεγονός ότι τα σοβαρά επιχειρήματα απουσιάζουν από τέτοιες συζητήσεις ενώ οι μπηχτές και τα καρφώματα υπάρχουν σε αφθονία.


Και δυστηχώς μέχρι σήμερα σοβαρά επιχειρήματα δεν έχω δει, όπως δεν έχω δει ολοκληρωμένες σκέψεις. Μονάχα σκόρπιες ιδέες και ασύνδετα επιχειρήματα βλέπω κάθε φορά, και με λυπεί ιδιαίτερα......

----------


## dti

> Γιατί νομίζεις ότι τραβάγανε τα μαλιά τους από την ΚτΠ μετά την ομιλία σου στην ημερίδα, (που δεν έκανες καν τον κόπο να ποστάρεις ένα αντίγραφο να ξέρουμε τι είπες) Η' μήπως δεν ξέρεις ότι δυσαρεστήθηκαν από τις θέσεις που ανάπτυξες ?


Αν και βγαίνουμε off-topic, κανείς δεν μου εξέφρασε κάποιο παράπονο για τις θέσεις που ανέπτυξα, ίσα-ίσα που δέχθηκα και τα συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστήρια από γνωστά στελέχη του broadband.gr, του edunet.gr και των υπευθύνων της ομάδας ΣΤ2 του ebusiness forum...
Και κάποιου νέου στελέχους της ΚτΠ (μετά την αλλαγή ηγεσίας...)
Και γιατί άραγε με ξανακάλεσαν στο στρογγυλό τραπέζι που θα προηγηθεί της απολογιστικής ημερίδας;

Εσύ (που απ΄ότι μας λες έχεις επαφές με πρόσωπα της ΚτΠ) μπορείς να μας πληροφορήσεις ποιές θέσεις μου δεν τους άρεσαν;

Οσο για το οτι δεν πόσταρα πουθενά την παρουσίαση, να πω οτι είχε υποβληθεί στο Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου τουλάχιστον μία μέρα πριν και φυσικά ανέβηκε μαζί με όλο το υπόλοιπο υλικό στην σελίδα του ebusiness forum 3-4 μέρες την εκδήλωση. 
Συγνώμη που δεν ζήτησα την άδειά σου για το τί θα παρουσιάσω...

----------


## sotiris

> *ποιές είναι οι απόψεις του AWMN ?*





> Δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει (αλλά εάν υπάρχει προσωπικά δεν το έχω καταλάβει), ένα ξεκαθάρισμα στους στόχους του awmn,μια μεσοπροσθεσμη στρατηγική πολιτικής....*τέλος παντων πιστεύω ότι λειτουργούμε σαν όχλος και όχι σαν οργανωμένη ομάδα*.


επειδή μάλλον είμαι ηλίθιος,_μπορεί κάποιος από το ΔΣ (ή ακόμη και όλο το ΔΣ μαζί σε μία κοινή ανακοίνωση)_,να γραψει μερικές σκέψεις στα παραπάνω quote.

παρακαλώ να μην πει κάποιος διάβασε το καταστατικό του συλλόγου για να βρεις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σου γιατί αφενός δεν υπάρχει και αφετέρου δεν απαντά στους τρόπους υλοποίησης και στις πρακτικές που πρέπει να ακολουθηθούν για αυτό.

επίσης *θα πρέπει*,αρχικά απο το ΔΣ,και ύστερα από τα μέλη να διατυπωθούν προτάσεις,σχέδια,πρακτικές πάνω στο συγκεκριμμένο ζήτημα της ΕΕΤΤ (για την ΚτΠ κλπ πιστεύω ότι είναι δευτερευούσης σημασίας).

εαν πρέπει να αναπτυχθεί δίαυλος επικοινωνίας ειναι με την ΕΕΤΤ και όχι με τα τσιράκια,κηφήνες κλπ.

για να γίνει αυτό απαιτείτε να υπάρχει απο το AWMN ξεκάθαρη πολιτική και θέση πάνω σε όλα τα ζητήματα που μας αφορούν...διαφορετικά η πολυδιαφημισμενη δύναμη των χιλιάδων μελών του awmn είναι @@ (εαν εισαι δημοκρατης) και @ (εαν εισαι μονόρχης).

τέτοια παράθεση θέσεων δεν εχω βρει όσο και να έψαξα...οπότε υποθέτω ότι δεν υπάρχει (μια που την ίδια απορία έχουν και άλλα μέλη)...δηλαδη όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω



> Εδώ απλά ο καθένας ακολουθεί τον δρόμο που επιθυμεί, με αποτέλεσμα η όποια δύναμη που ευαγγελείτε συχνά εδώ μέσα λόγο μεγέθους, να χάνετε λόγο παντελής έλλειψης σχεδίου, καθότι υπάρχουν μονάχα προσωπικά οράματα....


πρόταση με την οποία συμφωνώ.

----------


## dti

> επειδή μάλλον είμαι ηλίθιος,_μπορεί κάποιος από το ΔΣ (ή ακόμη και όλο το ΔΣ μαζί σε μία κοινή ανακοίνωση)_,να γραψει μερικές σκέψεις στα παραπάνω quote.
> 
> παρακαλώ να μην πει κάποιος διάβασε το καταστατικό του συλλόγου για να βρεις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σου γιατί αφενός δεν υπάρχει και αφετέρου δεν απαντά στους τρόπους υλοποίησης και στις πρακτικές που πρέπει να ακολουθηθούν για αυτό.
> 
> επίσης *θα πρέπει*,αρχικά απο το ΔΣ,και ύστερα από τα μέλη να διατυπωθούν προτάσεις,σχέδια,πρακτικές πάνω στο συγκεκριμμένο ζήτημα της ΕΕΤΤ (για την ΚτΠ κλπ πιστεύω ότι είναι δευτερευούσης σημασίας).
> 
> εαν πρέπει να αναπτυχθεί δίαυλος επικοινωνίας ειναι με την ΕΕΤΤ και όχι με τα τσιράκια,κηφήνες κλπ.
> 
> για να γίνει αυτό απαιτείτε να υπάρχει απο το AWMN ξεκάθαρη πολιτική και θέση πάνω σε όλα τα ζητήματα που μας αφορούν...διαφορετικά η πολυδιαφημισμενη δύναμη των χιλιάδων μελών του awmn είναι @@ (εαν εισαι δημοκρατης) και @ (εαν εισαι μονόρχης).
> ...


Φαίνεται Σωτήρη οτι δεν πρόσεξες αυτό εδώ.

Στη συνάντηση κατά την οποία βγήκαν αυτές οι θέσεις, συμμετείχαν 3 μέλη του Δ.Σ. (Πρόεδρος, Γενικός Γραμματέας κι εγώ), μαζί με εκπροσώπους του twmn και του patraswireless.
Δεν είπε κανείς βέβαια οτι με αυτές τις θέσεις τελειώσαμε. Είναι όμως μία πολύ καλή αρχή και πιστεύουμε οτι συμμετέχοντας, μπορούμε να περάσουμε κι άλλες θέσεις που θα βοηθούν περαιτέρω στην ανάπτυξη των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων.

Και για να σε προλάβω προτού πεις οτι δεν βλέπεις τρόπους υλοποίησης και πρακτικές πάνω σ΄αυτές τις θέσεις, θα σου θυμίσω το Αλφαβητάρι του Wi-Fi, τη συμμετοχή μας σ΄αυτές τις εκδηλώσεις της ομάδας έργου ΣΤ2, την πρόταση για peering agreement με το ΕΔΕΤ, παλιότερα υπομνήματά μας προς την ΕΕΤΤ, το broadband.gr και το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών (συμμετοχή στη δημόσια διαβούλευση για το νέο νόμο για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες).

Τέλος, να πω οτι απαξιωτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί "κηφήνες" κλπ. καλύτερα να λείπουν. Δεν βοηθούν στο διάλογο και υπενθυμίζω οτι το forum είναι δημόσιο.

----------


## sotiris

Δαμιανε δηλαδη,χωρις την παραμικρη διαθεση flames,αυτα που λεει το Link που μου ειπες να δω (το οποιο το ειχα δει) και αυτα που αναλυεις παρακατω :

ειναι οτι εχει κανει το ΔΣ μεχρι σημερα?

ειναι ολες οι κινησεις που αφορουν την υλοποιηση των στοχων του awmn (οι στοχοι δεν φαινονται καπου ομως)?

εαν σε ενοχλει το public του θεματος υπαρχουν τροποι να αναλυσεις (εσυ ή/και το ΔΣ) τους στοχους για τους οποιους προσπαθει(ς) απο την συσταση του μεχρι σημερα να πετυχει.




> Τέλος, να πω οτι απαξιωτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί "κηφήνες" κλπ. καλύτερα να λείπουν.


επειδη τα τελευταια 10 χρονια ειμαι σε συνεχη επαφη με διαφορους δημοσιους φορεις (και ιδιωτικους) για ολα τα μεγαλα εργα που εχουν γινει στην χωρα,ας μου επιτραπει να εχω μια γνωμη (εντελως προσωπικη) για το θεμα...το μεγαλυτερο μερος των αντιπροσωπων του πολιτη (δηλ οι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι) δεν θα αντεχαν ουτε ενα μηνα σε συνθηκες "ιδιωτικης πρωτοβουλιας " και το πιθανοτερο ειναι ειτε να τους μειωναν παρα πολυ το μισθο τους ειτε να τους απελυαν ως αναξιους....συμφωνα λοιπον με την δικη μου και μονο μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια τα ατομα αυτα ειναι κηφηνες....και φυσικα εαν καποιος εχει προβλημα με τον χαρακτηρισμο μπορει να μου αναλυσει το εργο του σε σχεση με τα λεφτα που εχει παρει και τον χρονο που εχει δαπανησει.

----------


## papashark

> Αν και βγαίνουμε off-topic, κανείς δεν μου εξέφρασε κάποιο παράπονο για τις θέσεις που ανέπτυξα, ίσα-ίσα που δέχθηκα και τα συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστήρια από γνωστά στελέχη του broadband.gr, του edunet.gr και των υπευθύνων της ομάδας ΣΤ2 του ebusiness forum...
> Και κάποιου νέου στελέχους της ΚτΠ (μετά την αλλαγή ηγεσίας...)
> Και γιατί άραγε με ξανακάλεσαν στο στρογγυλό τραπέζι που θα προηγηθεί της απολογιστικής ημερίδας;
> 
> Εσύ (που απ΄ότι μας λες έχεις επαφές με πρόσωπα της ΚτΠ) μπορείς να μας πληροφορήσεις ποιές θέσεις μου δεν τους άρεσαν;
> 
> Οσο για το οτι δεν πόσταρα πουθενά την παρουσίαση, να πω οτι είχε υποβληθεί στο Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου τουλάχιστον μία μέρα πριν και φυσικά ανέβηκε μαζί με όλο το υπόλοιπο υλικό στην σελίδα του ebusiness forum 3-4 μέρες την εκδήλωση. 
> Συγνώμη που δεν ζήτησα την άδειά σου για το τί θα παρουσιάσω...


Γιατί σε ξανακάλεσαν ?

Μα φυσικά γιατί τους προσφέρεις χωρίς κανένα αντάλλαγμα....

Και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει καν η προσφορά σου, αλλά ο τίτλος που κατέχεις κάνοντας την προσφορά σου...

Έτσι το "μεγαλύτερο ασύρματο δίκτυο στην Ευρώπη" συμμετείχε στην ΣΤ2 για τα ευέληκτα επιχειρησιακά δίκτυα....

Και αύριο θα πας να ξαναβάλεις την σφραγίδα του awmn, και πάλι δεν θα έχεις πάρει τίποτα από την ΚτΠ ή τους υπόλοιπους φορείς...

Και δεν θα πάρεις τίποτα γιατί απλά δεν ξέρεις να ζητάς, ξέρεις να λες μονάχα ναι σε ότι σου ζητήσουν, χωρίς καν να σκεφτείς τις συνέπειες ή τα τυχόν αντισταθμηστικά οφέλη. Είσουν και είσαι επικύνδινος για το ισοζύγιο του awmn κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη, πλην όμως έχεις ακόμα το άβατο από το ΔΣ. Ένα ΔΣ που 5 μήνες μετά, δεν έχει κάνει κάτι ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό για το δίκτυο, μόνο την στέγαση θα λύσει σύντομα από ότι φαίνετε, και αυτή με μία λύση πάνω από 4000 ευρώ παραπάνω από τις ενναλακτικές προτάσεις της. Ενός ΔΣ που 5 μήνες μετά, δεν έχει καταφέρει να βγάλει πρόγραμμα για το τι θα κάνει, που δεν έχει μπορέσει να δώσει βάσεις για να συζητηθεί τουλάχιστον σε αρχικό στάδιο, η αποσαφήνηση και η θέσπιση στρατιγικής, στόχων, και πολιτικής....

Όταν θα πάψεις να έχεις αυτό το αυταρχικό ύφος, τότε θα καταλάβεις ότι θα πρέπει να ενημερώνεις και τα μέλη για το τι πας και κάνεις εξ ονόματος του σωματείου. 

Και ναι, θα πρέπει να πάρεις την έγκριση του σωματείου για το τι θα πας και θα πεις εξ' ονόματος του, ΔΕΝ είσαι εσύ το σωματείο, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΟ AWMN..........

Εάν νομίζεις δε ότι το λινκ που έδωσες είναι οι στρατηγικοί στόχοι του awmn ή μέρος αυτών, τότε δεν μου προκαλείς γέλιο, αλλά βαθύτατη θλίψη.....

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανε δηλαδη,χωρις την παραμικρη διαθεση flames,αυτα που λεει το Link που μου ειπες να δω (το οποιο το ειχα δει) και αυτα που αναλυεις παρακατω :
> 
> ειναι οτι εχει κανει το ΔΣ μεχρι σημερα?
> 
> ειναι ολες οι κινησεις που αφορουν την υλοποιηση των στοχων του awmn (οι στοχοι δεν φαινονται καπου ομως)?
> 
> εαν σε ενοχλει το public του θεματος υπαρχουν τροποι να αναλυσεις (εσυ ή/και το ΔΣ) τους στοχους για τους οποιους προσπαθει(ς) απο την συσταση του μεχρι σημερα να πετυχει.


Είναι μέρος μόνο του τί έχει κάνει μέχρι σήμερα το παρόν Δ.Σ. και μέρος όσων είχε κάνει η προηγούμενη Διοικούσα Επιτροπή.
Δεν σου απαρίθμησα όλες τις επιστολές, υπομνήματα, παραστάσεις που έχει κάνει ούτε η σημερινή ούτε η προηγούμενη διοίκηση του Σωματείου.
Και φυσικά πολλές από αυτές τις παραστάσεις έγιναν σε εργάσιμες ώρες και ημέρες και δαπανήθηκαν πολλές ημέρες αδείας προσωπικά από μένα αλλά και από άλλους.
Μπορεί για κάποιους να μην είναι ικανοποιητικά τα μέχρι τώρα αποτελέσματα. Ωστόσο κανείς καλοπροαίρετος, δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει οτι έχει γίνει μια πολύ μεγάλη προσπάθεια για την αναγνώρισή μας και έχει αποδώσει αρκετά ικανοποιητικά μέχρι τώρα.
Η προσπάθεια αυτή έχει υποβοηθηθεί από όλες τις μεγάλες ασύρματες κοινότητες (Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Ηράκλειο) οι οποίες και στηρίζουν αυτές τις θέσεις μας, συμβάλλοντας δημιουργικά στην ανάπτυξη αυτών των θέσεων, στη βελτίωση της επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων και τη διαμόρφωση κοινών στρατηγικών θέσεων και απόψεων.

Σωτήρη δεν έχω σκοπό να αναλύσω ξανά ποιοί είναι οι στόχοι μου (πιστεύω στόχοι και πολλών από δω μέσα). Είμαι απόλυτα προσηλωμένος στους σκοπούς του Σωματείου όπως αυτοί αναφέρονται στο Καταστατικό μας και για αυτούς τους σκοπούς προσπαθώ προσωπικά αλλά και σε συνεργασία με το ΔΣ και άλλα μέλη του Συλλόγου.

Πιστεύω στο διάλογο και είμαι ανοικτός ν' ακούσω προτάσεις για βελτίωση σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία των θέσεών μας, απόψεις σχετικά με στόχους που δεν έχουμε ασχοληθεί μέχρι τώρα, γενικά οτιδήποτε εποικοδομητικό έχει να προσφέρει ο καθένας.




> Τέλος, να πω οτι απαξιωτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί "κηφήνες" κλπ. καλύτερα να λείπουν.





> ....συμφωνα λοιπον με την δικη μου και μονο μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια τα ατομα αυτα ειναι κηφηνες....και φυσικα εαν καποιος εχει προβλημα με τον χαρακτηρισμο μπορει να μου αναλυσει το εργο του σε σχεση με τα λεφτα που εχει παρει και τον χρονο που εχει δαπανησει.


Αν και δεν ξεκαθαρίζεις σε ποιούς δημόσιους υπαλλήλους αναφέρεσαι, ίσως στην περίπτωση αυτή να ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις στην υπογραφή σου:
οι πρόσκοποι πέρνουν μόνο παράσημα...οι manager πέρνουν τα χρήματα και την δόξα και οι υπόλοιποι απλώς δουλεύουν για να ζήσουν.

Δες το όμως κι από την άλλη πλευρά: με τα χρήματα που πληρώνονται αυτοί που εσύ χαρακτηρίζεις ως κηφήνες, θα δούλευε αντίστοιχα κάποιος από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα; Πιθανόν ναι αν ήταν άνεργος και δεν είχε άλλη επιλογή. Σίγουρα όχι εφόσον είχε τη δυνατότητα να βγάλει περισσότερα από κάποια καλύτερη θέση στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.

----------


## ngia

> Δες το όμως κι από την άλλη πλευρά: με τα χρήματα που πληρώνονται αυτοί που εσύ χαρακτηρίζεις ως κηφήνες, θα δούλευε αντίστοιχα κάποιος από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα; Πιθανόν ναι αν ήταν άνεργος και δεν είχε άλλη επιλογή.


Μεγάλη ιστορία αυτή.. 
Πλέον σήμερα δεν ισχύει το παραπάνω, δείχνει η αγορά.
Δεν μπορούμε να μεγαλώσουμε την πίτα, αλλά κόβουμε ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι για την πάρτη μας, κόβωντας το υπόλοιπο σε όσο το δυνατό ίσα κομμάτια, ώστε να πάρουν όλοι.

(Κηφήνας είναι αυτός που τον ταίζεις και δεν συνεισφέρει τίποτα, φαί, χ.... και ύπνος δηλαδή.)

----------


## papashark

> Σωτήρη δεν έχω σκοπό να αναλύσω ξανά ποιοί είναι οι στόχοι μου (πιστεύω στόχοι και πολλών από δω μέσα). Είμαι απόλυτα προσηλωμένος στους σκοπούς του Σωματείου όπως αυτοί αναφέρονται στο Καταστατικό μας και για αυτούς τους σκοπούς προσπαθώ προσωπικά αλλά και σε συνεργασία με το ΔΣ και άλλα μέλη του Συλλόγου.


Δεν θέλεις, ή απλά δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ?

----------


## radagast

> *Για να μην στεναχωριέσαι, μόλις τελειώσω με το Quick Start, έχω σκοπό να εγκαταλήψω το AWMN (και το forum, αλλά και το δίκτυο), για 3 λόγους.*
> 
> Ο πρώτος είναι ότι δεν ανέχομαι να μου φορτώσετε τα λάθη σας και τις αποτυχίες σας, αρνούμε να γίνω το εξιλαστήριο θύμα σας, όπως έχετε στρώσει θα κοιμηθείται μόνοι σας.
> 
> Ο δεύτερος είναι ότι ύστερα από όλα αυτά που έχω ακούσει μόνο και μόνο γιατί έχω αντίθετες απόψεις από άλλους, και μάλιστα με την ανοχή των Moderator, θα έλεγε κανείς εθιστεί στο υβρεολόγιο εναντίων μου και ανέχονται τα πάντα, αν τύχει και διαμαρτυθιθώ θεωρείτε ότι υποδικνείω και την δουλειά τους (moderators )...
> 
> Αηδιάζω όταν βλέπω ανθρώπους σαν και σένα (και όχι μόνο εσένα) να γκρινιάζουν και να διαμαρτύρονται για προσωπικές επιθέσεις όταν έχετε ανεχτεί εμένα να με βρίζουν ακόμα και για πράγματα που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το awmn. Αηδιάζω όταν ακούω ανθρώπους να μιλάνε για συμπαράσταση στο πρόσωπο τους, όταν εκείνοι κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια.


Παρ Απρ 30, 2004 3:00 pm
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6888&start=15


συνεχίστε να τρώγεστε τώρα, ω! αυτόκλητοι σωτήρες του AWMN....

----------


## papashark

> συνεχίστε να τρώγεστε τώρα, ω! αυτόκλητοι σωτήρες του AWMN....


Ναι, άλλαξα ρότα και ξανάρχισα, η αποτοξίνωση βλέπεις ήταν δύσκολη.

Μπορεί κάποιοι να στεναχωρήθικαν που ξαναγύρισα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε έτσι είναι η ζωή, τα πράγματα δεν εξελίσονται πάντα όπως θέλουμε.

Έχεις να πεις όμως κάτι για το θέμα ? Η' το θέμα για σένα είναι μόνο η αντιπαράθεση ?

Θα κοιτάξεις την ουσία ή μόνο την βιτρίνα ?

----------


## radagast

όταν ανακαλύψετε την ουσία, πείτε την και σε μας...
που ενώ είμαστε ενεργά μέλη του AWMN και παρακολουθούμε το forum, μας έχετε κάνει να μην γράφουμε την άποψη μας επειδή προφανώς δεν σας ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## papashark

Όταν εσύ θα γράφεις την γνώμη σου και την άποψη σου, τότε θα περιορίσεις εμένα (και κάθε εμένα) να το παίζει αυτόκλητος σωτήρας όπως λες. Όταν εσύ και ο κάθε εσύ θα έχει ολοκληρωμένη άποψη με επιχειρήματα, τότε θα εκλείψουν τα σημερινά φαινόμενα μπουρδολογίας.

Αυτό όμως που έγραψες δεν ήταν η άποψη σου για το θέμα, ήταν η άποψη σου για την βιτρίνα.

Εάν για εσένα ουσία είναι η αντιπαράθεση, και εγώ σου χαλάω την υσηχία, τότε λυπάμαι αλλά στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια η υσηχία σου, όπως και εσάς στα παλιά σας τα παπούτσια οι διαρκείς προσωπικές ύβρεις.

Εάν δεν μπορείς να δεις την ουσία μόνος σου, τότε αντί να επιτίθεσε στους άλλους ζήτα βοήθεια για να βρεις την ουσία.


Υ.Γ. με edit : Τώρα είδα ότι δεν είσαι και μέλος στον σύλλογο, είναι όντως δύσκολο να έχεις άποψη για την ουσία, όταν είσαι εκτός των περισσότερων πεπραγμένων. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της συζήτησης εδώ απασχολεί θέματα του συλλόγου, αλλά δυστηχώς γίνετε στο ανοιχτό φόρουμ. 
Φυσιολογικό δε να μη σε ενδιαφέρει καν η ουσία, εάν σε ενδιέφερε, θα είχες κάνει τον κόπο και το έξοδο να είσαι μέλος στον σύλλογο.....

----------


## vegos

> Υ.Γ. με edit : Τώρα είδα ότι δεν είσαι και μέλος στον σύλλογο, είναι όντως δύσκολο να έχεις άποψη για την ουσία, όταν είσαι εκτός των περισσότερων πεπραγμένων. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της συζήτησης εδώ απασχολεί θέματα του συλλόγου, αλλά δυστηχώς γίνετε στο ανοιχτό φόρουμ. 
> Φυσιολογικό δε να μη σε ενδιαφέρει καν η ουσία, εάν σε ενδιέφερε, θα είχες κάνει τον κόπο και το έξοδο να είσαι μέλος στον σύλλογο.....


Μπα, μην το λες αυτό Πάνο...

Ούτε εγώ γράφτηκα στο Σύλλογο, και όσο βλέπω το forum να είναι έτσι, ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΟΜΑΙ.-

----------


## dti

> Υ.Γ. με edit : Τώρα είδα ότι δεν είσαι και μέλος στον σύλλογο, είναι όντως δύσκολο να έχεις άποψη για την ουσία, όταν είσαι εκτός των περισσότερων πεπραγμένων. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της συζήτησης εδώ απασχολεί θέματα του συλλόγου, αλλά δυστηχώς γίνετε στο ανοιχτό φόρουμ. 
> Φυσιολογικό δε να μη σε ενδιαφέρει καν η ουσία, εάν σε ενδιέφερε, θα είχες κάνει τον κόπο και το έξοδο να είσαι μέλος στον σύλλογο.....


Βεβαίως και είναι μέλος του Συλλόγου ο radagast! 
Δεν έχει ίσως σημασία αν είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει ή όχι, αλλά μέλος *είναι*!

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Βεβαίως και είναι μέλος του Συλλόγου ο radagast! 
> Δεν έχει ίσως σημασία αν είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει ή όχι, αλλά μέλος *είναι*!


Σύμφωνα με το καταστατικό μόνο όσοι είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει είναι και μέλη συλλόγου. Αυτό πιστεύω είναι αυτονόητο σε όλους.
Αλλά από την άλλη στο ανοικτό forum όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα άποψης. Στεναχωριέμαι πως με αυτές τις διαμάχες μόνο καλό δεν κάνουν για το κοινό σκοπό που πρέπει να έχουμε, που είναι η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.
Αν νομίζετε πως οι απόψεις σας είναι οι σωστές ας δοκιμάσετε τότε με επιχειρήματα να μας πείσετε σε μια γενική συνέλευση. Μεχρι τότε ας αφήσετε στην ηρεμία αυτό το κομάτι του forum για να μείνει ένα τεχνικό εργαλείο για την επέκταση του δικτύου.

----------


## papashark

Πάτερ δεν νομίζω να προλάβουμε.....

Η αίτηση για έκτακτη ΓΣ έχει πεταχτεί στα σκουπίδια από το ΔΣ εδώ και καιρό, και συζητάμε πλέον για μετά τους ολυμπιακούς και αν....

Μέχρι τότε πολύ πιθανών αυτοί που μπορούν να εξασκούν την πολιτική που μόνοι τους έχουν αποφασίσει, να την εφαρμώσουν και να έρθουμε για ακόμα μία φορά προ τετελεσμένων.....

----------


## vegos

> Μέχρι τότε πολύ πιθανών αυτοί που μπορούν να εξασκούν την πολιτική που μόνοι τους έχουν αποφασίσει, να την εφαρμώσουν και να έρθουμε για ακόμα μία φορά προ τετελεσμένων.....


Η αλήθεια είναι ρε Πάνο, ότι έτσι λειτουργεί η δημοκρατία... 
Γι' αυτό τους εκλέξαμε... 
Για να εφαρμόσουν την πολιτική τους, για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα...
Το αν κάναμε καλά ή κακά, αυτό θα φανεί με τη λήξη της θητείας τους.

----------


## john70

" Η πολύ Δημοκρατία , οδηγεί στην αναρχία" , λέει ένα ρητό ....

Εδώ η "Δημοκρατία" και οι αποφάσεις της ΓΣ , καταπατώνται απο τους "Θεσμούς" (Βλέπε ΔΣ....)

Πάντως σχετικά με την ΓΣ μάλλον άργησε και αργεί απο την ανικανότητα ή τον "δόλο" μερικών ....

περισότερα για το παραπάνω όταν θα έχω εγγράφως μερικές "γαργαλιστικές" λεπτομέριες....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Μέχρι τότε πολύ πιθανών αυτοί που μπορούν να εξασκούν την πολιτική που μόνοι τους έχουν αποφασίσει, να την εφαρμώσουν και να έρθουμε για ακόμα μία φορά προ τετελεσμένων.....
> 
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ρε Πάνο, ότι έτσι λειτουργεί η δημοκρατία... 
> Γι' αυτό τους εκλέξαμε... 
> Για να εφαρμόσουν την πολιτική τους, για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα...
> Το αν κάναμε καλά ή κακά, αυτό θα φανεί με τη λήξη της θητείας τους.


Εάν πάρω τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις τους, τότε το 90% των οραμάτων του Δαμιανού αποκλείστηκε από την απόφαση της ΓΣ για τα επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα.

Ο Κλαδάκης είναι από τους μόνους που προχωράνε στο στόχο που θέσανε (την στέγη) και ακόμα και αν την πληρώσουμε ακριβά, θα την ολοκληρώση.

Ο Wiresounds δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να αποδόσει κάτι θετικό έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα σήμερα, ο Achille βαρέθηκε τους καβγάδες με τον Δαμιανό και αφού είδε το αδιέξοδο που είχε το ΔΣ έφυγε.

Μας μένει ο Ifaistos για τον οποίο δεν θα εκφράσω την άποψη μου καθότι δεν θα τον τιμά καθόλου, και το εκάστοτε μέλος του ΔΣ που αλλάζει ανά μήνα.......

Οπότε μια που έχουμε ξεφύγει από τις προγραμματικές τους θέσεις, και επειδή στο παρελθόν το ΔΣ έχει επιδείξει την τάση να αναλαμβάνει και συμφωνεί πράγματα που δεν μπορεί να τα φέρει εις πέρας, δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να τους αφήσω να ξεσαλώνουν, χωρίς τουλάχιστον να τους έχω προηδοποιήσει. Όταν και αν θα κάνουν την χοντρή πατάτα, δεν θα είναι αμέλια πια, θα έχουν προηδοποιηθεί.....

----------


## MAuVE

> και πρακτικές πάνω σ΄αυτές τις θέσεις, θα σου θυμίσω το Αλφαβητάρι του Wi-Fi,


Αγαπητέ dti,

Η λαική σοφία έχει αποφανθεί:

_Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σχοινί_

Είδα την παρουσίαση του Ifaistos σχετικά με το θέμα του "αλφαβηταριού" και την αναφορά του στο awmn.

Θυμάμαι κάποια μέλη του ΔΣ που διαβεβαίωναν δημόσια σε αυτό το φόρουμ ότι δεν πρόκειται σε καμία περίπτωση να συνδεθεί το "αλφαβητάρι" με το awmn.

_Εδώ παπάς, εκεί παπάς, ποιός είναι ο παπατζής ;_

----------


## papashark

Αχ βρε Νίκο........

Το τραγικό με την ιστορία με την ΣΤ-2 και γενικά με τα οράματα για το wifi στην ελλάδα, είναι ότι ξεχνάνε κάτι πολύ βασικό.

Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν στήνεις σοβαρό infrastructure με WiFi, ειδικά όταν απευθήνεσε στο ευρύ κοινό....

Εάν πάτε στο εξωτερικό, που είναι πολλά χρόνια μπροστά από εμάς στο broadband, θα δείτε ότι το wifi αποτελεί backup λύση σε ενσύρματα λινκς, ή σε λέιζερ λίνκς, ενώ υπάρχουν φορές που είναι και το δευτερεύων back up....

Eάν οι δήμοι θέλουν να κάνουν ιδιωτικό δίκτυο, τότε καλά θα κάνουν να βάλουν οπτικές ίνες. Είναι γρηγορότερες, πιο αξιόπιστες, και έχουν φθηνότερη συντήρηση ('η καλύτερα δεν έχουν συντήρηση...). Εάν πάνε να χτήσουν σήμερα ιδιωτικό δίκτυο και βασιστούν σε πραγματικές ταχύτητες κάτω από 10mbit, τότε είναι για κλωτσιές, το μόνο που θα έχουν κάνει είναι να φάνε τα λεφτά της επιδότησης.....

Εάν οι εταιρείες φαντάζονται last mile με WiFi, τότε να τους πούμε ότι μόνο σε μέρη που δεν υπάρχει χαλκός θαμένος τα κάνουν αυτά.... Τα LRE της Cisco πάνε πιο μακριά, πιο γρήγορα και πιο φθηνά από το WiFi.... Άσε που σε λίγους μήνες όταν θα πέσει στα 30 ευρώ το ίντερνετ από ότι λένε, τότε το last mile θα κοστίζει περί τα 10 ευρώ τον μήνα, 120 τον χρόνο, πιο φθηνά από ένα interface....

Και μην μου πει δεν έχει παντού adsl.... Όποιος ενναλακτικός πάροχος θέλει, μπορεί να πάει σε όποιο κατσικοχώρι θέλει, και να βάλει δικό του dslam, και να πάει εκεί το bandwidth με lmds. Έτσι θα προσφέρει και μια εγγυημένη υπηρεσία, και δεν θα πέσει το δίκτυο όταν θα βάλω εγώ στο ρετιρέ μου ένα 802.11g+turbo-injection που θα πιάνει 45 κανάλια αντί για 3-4.......

Όσο αναφορά τα hot spots, καλά θα κάνουν τα μουσεία πρώτα να αποκτήσουν ψηφιακό περιεχόμενο, γιατί το κόστος εκεί είναι, όχι στα 10 ΑΡ που θα βάλουν στα ταβάνια και στα καλώδια που θα τα συνδέσουν....

Τα δε ξενοδοχεία θα το κάνουν ούτως ή άλλως, ότι και να κάνουμε εμείς, εάν έχουν εμπορικούς πελάτες, γιατί εγώ που μιλάω με ξενοδοχεία σε Σαντορίνη, Ρόδο και Κρήτη, δεν τους ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα, γιατί οι πελάτες δεν έρχονται για διακοπές στην ελλάδα με τα φορητά. Μόνο ένα ξενοδοχείο το ενδιέφερε, με 200€ την βραδιά, που πλήρωσε για αναδιακόσμηση και κάτι άλλες αλλαγές 18εκ. ευρώ, και φυσικά δεν τον ενδιαφέρει καν η επιχορήγηση της ΚτΠ.....

Τα αεροδρόμια, όσο είναι ιδιωτικά, θα έχουν και αυτά ανάλογες υπηρεσίες, όσο είναι κρατικά, θα ψάχνουν για σημαντικότερα πράγματα... Περιμένει κανείς ότι στα Γιάννενα με 4 πτήσεις την ημέρα (2 το πρωί και 2 το απόγευμα) θα βάλουν τίποτα ?

Τα λιμάνια μας ? Αυτά δεν έχουν καλά καλά σκιά να κάτσεις, τα hot spots τα μάραναν.....

Τι άλλο μας έμεινε ?

Α, ναι οι καφετέριες... Θα πηγαίνει ο νεοέλληνας να πάρει τα εμαιλ του με το φορητό στην καφετέρια, βλέποντας το στρινγκάκι της γκαρσόνας.... Κάτσε πρώτα να αποκτήσουν οι έλληνες broadband κουλτούρα, να υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος να συνδεθούν από το απλά να κοιτάξουν το email τους, γιατί αυτό αύριο θα το κάνουν και με το κινητό τους, ή με ένα pda μέσω gprs ή 3G.....

Δεν αναρωτιέται κανείς γιατί είμαστε οι πρώτοι στην ελλάδα ? Γιατί οι άλλοι δεν προχωράνε πολύ ? Μήπως προτιμάνε τις adsl σαν πιο αξιόπιστες, φθηνές, γρήγορες ? Μήπως μόλις φθηνήνει και εδώ θα έχουμε κόσμο που θα φύγει, για να βρει πιο καλό ίντερνετ, όταν θα είναι φθηνό....

Έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμα για να έχουν δουλειά τα hot spots στην ελλάδα. 
Last mile με WiFi δεν φτιάχνει κανένας στον κόσμο, γιατί δεν συμφέρει,είναι αργό, είναι αναξιόπιστο.

Η ΚτΠ απλά θέλει να παρουσιάσει αέρα κοπανιστό για να δικαιολογίσει τα αδικαιολόγητα των ελληνικών δεδομένων, και αντί εμείς να δείχνουμε την πραγματική διάσταση του wifi, το έχουμε αναγάγει στην λύση για τα πάντα.....

Και εμείς πάμε, έτσι χωρίς πρόγραμμα.....

----------

